# Wabi Kusa 3"x3"



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is my latest Wabi Kusa, in a 3"x3" tray. I am planning to add some stones and maybe roota/sticks soon.










Tom


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

thats nice!, were u get the tray?


----------



## freakmonkey1423 (Jan 21, 2007)

I think I'm going to have to join the Wabi Kusa club...


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Felix, I made it from a 3" cube cut to size. Cant remember where I got that though. 

Do you want pics of this one and my last cube for the site? If so, PM me your email and I'ss send them to you.

Tom


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

im planning on making one very soon. im a n00b so i dont really know what plants to use. but as soon as i figure out which ones work best i will make one


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

im gonna make a WK forum cos updateing the website takes to long for all the great stuff you guys have been producing!


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

There, all hardscape added. It just "finishes off" the scape by adding rocks and wood I think...










I've just bought a new very nice glass jar at a village tabletop sale this afternoon, so be looking out for that soon too!

Tom


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

nice!!! time to try too


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

can you help me to have one like this ....hahahah


----------

